
The Sign Language Interpreter of the Rappers - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-sign-language-interpreter-of-the-rappers/
======
bradbeattie
A couple of videos of the signing in question:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iDAkEpCmBs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iDAkEpCmBs)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnAofkVHZOQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnAofkVHZOQ)

~~~
darklajid
I would love to watch the first one (I can see that it's the Rap God
interpretation), but hey.. Germany, GEMA vs. Google and that's it.

That said, the second link worked and looked awesome. Very interesting to see
how people are mixing a performance with the translation, although I cannot
judge the latter myself.

But but but.. I was laughing my ass off while watching this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ1btfwMqlE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ1btfwMqlE)

So, same person, signing 'Black and yellow'. Before the performance starts,
the host asks if the lyrics will be 'toned down' for the signers. Nooo. That's
the fun. And at 1:50 (the first time our female protagonist starts signing
parts of the song) her hands are blurred out....

